# OPEN PvP  -  Gilde sucht PvP Veteranen auf Realm "Das Syndikat" (Fraktion HORDE)



## Gildenmeister der Dreifaltigkeit (1. März 2008)

Hi Leutz,

die Bruderschaft sucht noch PvP Fans für regelmäßge Open PvP Raids! Unsere Gilde besteht aus 3 einzelnen separaten Gilden, Aufteilung wie folgt:

- TILT (PvE Raidgilde)
- Bruderschaft des Terrors (Open-PvP, PvP, PvE Gilde)
- Bruderschaft Tod (RP-Gilde)

Wer Interesse hat der größten Gilde des Relams Syndikat beizutreten um Angst und Schrecken bei den Feidnen zu verbreiten möge sich hier melden! Aufnahme ist ab lv20 möglich.

Außerdem suchen wir noch PvP Veteranen für Arena und BG, jedoch muss erst eine gewisse PvP Struktur in der Gilde aufgebaut werden!

Wir unterhalten ebenfalls eine RP-Gilde, wer also Interesse hat an einer RP-Gilde der kann sich ebenfalls melden! 

Infos unter   *h t t p : / / s e i . s e . o h o s t . d e*


Nun denn, hoffentlich meldet sich jemand

Ach ja.....
Wir haben einen eigenen Soundtrack mit free download!!! Check it out!

Album n° 3  *"70" *  out now (Release 01.03.08)

*w w w . t i l t m u s i c . d e*

Ebenfalls verfügbar auf der Gildenwebsite:
Im Downloadbereich gibts auch nette soundz von Tiltmusic aus den Jahren 2005 & 2006


----------

